# Post a Picture of Your Current Project!



## joasis (May 28, 2006)

We have a thread for contractors on the main forum, for current projects...it started as a "take a picture Friday of what we are working on" idea, and has grown into a pretty big deal.

Those of you that are involved in a DIY endeavor, please, take a moment to shoot a few pictures and post them with a description of what you are doing. You might be surprised at the feedback you get, and a picture is worth a 1000 words. :thumbsup:

I am not a DIY'er obviously, but I will start this thread off with a shot of one of my current projects, where I was yesterday.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Not exactly DIY for us, but here are some *Home Improvement* projects from this past week.

Project: Deck and balcony frame re-building/improvements with installation of Mahogany deck boards and railings









Replacement of old slider/ repair of rotted areas









Skylight Installation (Flashing is temporary):









Re-roof:


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

*24x36 garage, 24x36 Great room over, 19x24 walkup attic*

My ongoing project (actually my whole house) 24x36 garage, 24x36 great room, 19x24 walk up attic
This ties into my ~16x16 sunroom that is open to the kitchen
The whole house renovation project in 4th year of work
Hope to be finishing a lot up by the end of next year



















A small 6x12 balcony will go off the triple doors


----------



## perpetualjon (Jan 30, 2009)

Mold found in the wet wall started this unscheduled project. Now we're doing an all-new front bathroom, complete kitchen remodel and re-framing the front of the house, new roofing, complete new plumbing, electrical, and gas lines to top it all off... Basically, after this is done, we'll have an all-new house!!


----------



## Mike in Arkansas (Dec 29, 2008)

Bought this house last year after we looked at it 30 years ago and couldn't afford it then. Took the carpeting off the stairs and am in the process of refinishing them. You can see the sanded risers and the stripped skirt boards. Using my Fein sander to sand the tread area my ROS won't reach under the overhang of each tread above it. That amounts to about and inch and going to use the ROS for the parts it can reach. Decided to completely strip the skirt boards because someone had previously painted over some big clumps of.. well I'm not sure what it was. The treads are flat sawed pine (floors in the house are pine but are edge sawed) and thought about covering them with a thin layer of hardwood like cherry or maple but going to see how the pine turns out after refinishing. Considering using a runner just to keep noise down. No sneaking up these stair once the carpet came off. :no:


----------



## iMisspell (Jun 2, 2007)

You guys do really nice work, great pictures.


My project, adding a 22x22 addition to my place.

In 2006 started with:










Heres some pics from last Nov, addition on the right 


back side




Heres how is sits as of a few days ago...








And for every thing in-between
pics...
http://photos.joescove.com/index.php?cat=4

http://photos.joescove.com/index.php?cat=3

http://photos.joescove.com/thumbnails.php?album=8

Thread here at the diy forum...
http://www.diychatroom.com/f49/22x22-addition-basement-workshop-mater-bedroom-above-29731/


_


----------



## freight dog (Mar 7, 2009)

Here's my current project.

Very small bathroom remodel. I have just enough room for a 5 foot tub, toilet and pedestal sink.


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

*Replacement porch roof*

Was an aluminum canopy that failed to support the snow load.
I built it by myself and amazed my kids, as I've been drawing my government pension for over ten years! :yes:


----------



## DMDz (Aug 31, 2009)

*Latest Job*

That last one is the 3D view I did for the project manager. It turned out just like the specs called out, using Chief Architect

more on my website: www.davidmichaeldesigns.com

Dave


----------



## weberus3 (Mar 9, 2009)

*Here is my pictures of my project.*

I got tired of my kids going to everybodys house to swim, then con us into a sleep over. So I put all of this in the backyard to keep them home and to keep an eye on them better. I contracted my own pool guy, got my own electrician, did my own plumbing with a friend. Contracted my own concrete guy. Did all of the landscaping brick work, and the stone work myself thur the winter. Built a 20X16 outdoorkitchen/bathhouse/pavillon,with my dad, (thanks Dad) got my family envloved picking up stones and dealing with me thur the winter. So far its paid off my kids are home and I'm still married to the same women!
Plus less grass to mow now.


----------



## perpetualjon (Jan 30, 2009)

Congrats weberus3! It looks beautiful!!


----------



## Tsal (Aug 30, 2009)

Love your pool..great job!


----------



## Daddyshammer (Jul 22, 2009)

*Ground level deck project*









Before I started...Before I actually moved in.









Framed and attached the joists over the concrete slab









Reinforced all the joists, sunk my 4x4's and concreted them in for support.









Here I was laying the deckboards...









All done, with the exception of one board. I was a bit off, but with everything done after another full day of work, my wife was so nice and bought a furniture set that HAD to be assembled. My work never stops!!!

Tell me what you think.


----------



## lrowland (May 31, 2008)

*Small Kitchen Remodel*

wow, you guys have some big projects and are doing really nice work. My latest project is for my old house that I am fixing up while the market is bad. This kitchen started as a disaster - acoustic tile cieling with plaster/wood lathe.

When i took the ceiling down there was an inch or two of Coal dust up there! I also refinished the 1920's sink. The job is not quite done yet (I still have the floor to put in) but it is close.

The ceiling I put in uses beaded 3/4 inch plywood in 4x4 sections with routed 1x3's and rosettes. It turned out way better than I expected.


----------



## steve1234 (Sep 13, 2007)

Here's a few pics from a little project I have going....will likely never end. approx 2400 sq ft house, that was built around a trailer....complete with 6-8 ceilings at the exterior walls and a "fire-trap" electrical system. Scope: Added beams to support the raised ceilings. Poured footings to support the newly distributed loads, reframe every wall in the house due to a "hinge" condition at the old ceiling height. Reframed / added peak over front entry. All new interior surfaces Hired out: approx 75-80% of the framing, 80% of the insulation, HVAC ducting (I know a guy), HVAC installation, gas pipe run, granite counter tops, and stucco. DIY:.....everything else (framing, windows, roofing, electrical, structured wiring, plumbing, drywall, tile, flooring, all finish carpentry, and beer drinking.


----------



## Sheila4467 (Nov 5, 2009)

My project is quite small right now. I have a 12 x 32 garage on my property, and it's about to get moved to the back of the property line, so that it can become my project room.

I need the foundation for the garage dug and poured, the garage moved, and to get it organized, for the projects that start this spring.

Eventually it will become my "Home Building Office" (hopefully by next fall)

I do have helpers that are ready to start, but I'm already thinking that maybe I will need 2 - 12 x 32 garages, and should double the footings and slab for a second garage.

We will need to stay there overnight some of the time, so bigger is better, and think of the storage when I'm done!!!

This is my garage, (below) made by an Amish Gent close by, he is going to clean it up, and check the roofing for me. Then we may talk about another one. 

The house is going about where the garage is now, and I also just purchased the property next to it. Waited 10 years for that piece of earth!!! Woooo Raaaaa!

Good luck to everyone, so enjoyed your photos and posts. 

Sorry for the poor photo.


----------



## Sheila4467 (Nov 5, 2009)

Everyone is doing so much! WOW!

I love to see what everyone is doing, but it makes my itty bitty "try's" look so small!

That's OK, you guys encourage me with all of these photos.

Your projects are so huge! What Talent!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Keep it up Pleeeeeease!


----------



## Sheila4467 (Nov 5, 2009)

A small update..........

Although I have not done anything yet, I HAVE the CASH needed for the foundation, at TWICE THE SIZE (24x32) as before, along with the cash for the additional Electric lines to be extended from the front, to the back of the property.

The extended line for the electric was much cheaper than they told me it would be 2 years ago, and I'm working on the permits for the foundation now.

We are also considering plumbing, but have not decided on that yet. 
These will eventually be a "Do Everything" kind of structures, so I would like to know what others think about the plumbing idea?

Future uses:
1. Office for Home building and DIY projects
2. Storage
3. Gardening Area

Is there a serious need for plumbing? 
What is your experience with garage/shed/office/gardening area?

Suggestions please


----------



## GreginAlaska (Nov 8, 2009)

ICF walls, going to have a monolithic dome roof on the living space and conventional roof on the garage.


----------



## Sheila4467 (Nov 5, 2009)

MMMMMMMMMM tell me more about ICF, your building looks fantastic!

I've been fighting with my brain, between a Stick built, and a Block built home forever, but this looks pretty interesting.

What size is it? and what is ICF?

Thank you for posting this one, I like it a lot.


----------



## GreginAlaska (Nov 8, 2009)

Hi Sheila, ICF is "Insulated concrete form". You use it as the form for a steel reinforced concrete wall and then it stays on as insulation. I used the logix brand, but there are a lot of different brands out there. I grew up in a little spot called "Soldotna" in Alaska. Two of the people I grew up with sell ICF forms. heh

www.logixicf.com

THe house will have about 3400 or 3500 square feet of living space, about 3100 on the main floor and the rest in a three story tower. The garage is about 1100 square feet. The living area will have a monolithic dome for a roof

www.monolithicdome.com

The garage will have a conventional roof.
I'll post a graphic of the design, it should look close to it when I am done except I turned the house on the lot and moved the garage doors.


----------



## Sheila4467 (Nov 5, 2009)

GreginAlaska,
That is one Great Home your building. I didn't know that is what it's called. We have those buildings here too, however, here they usually look like one continuous wall, at least the ones I have seen. There are no seams showing, and the ones I have seen are all just as large as yours too. I've never seen a small one. 
What a wonderful size, I sure would love to have one that large.
My last home was about 2200 sq. ft. and since I moved from a smaller home, I thought it was huge, but you can't make a home too big in my opinion.

The home I plan to build is really downsized since my children are all grown. Funny thing is, we want a huge garage over living space. Boy how things change when you retire.

Your garage area is a dream, and I can't wait to see the dome when it's on, so I hope you plan on posting more photos. I also look forward to seeing your graphics, and anything else your willing to share.

Seeing what others are building, just gets my brain perking every time.

More photos too!:thumbsup:


----------



## GreginAlaska (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks Sheila. I'll post more pics when we start working on it again, that won't be until next spring.


----------



## JONBOY (Apr 8, 2009)

I am building my house this is an end product. Right now I am still waiting to upload the real pics of the foundation.. but this is a starter.


----------



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

Stairs and all floors in our house had been covered in carpet for 40 years when we bought it. To work we went - what we found was very strange, it seems only the edges had ever been finished - they must have had some sort of giant area rug there or something.

Before you ask, no she did not do all the work - I just stopped to take pictures haha.



















Starting to sand:


----------



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

Progress:


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Nice job! It looks great.

How difficult was it to sand the stair treads around the spindles? What tools did you use?

I have to sand my oak stairs that look like _____ because there was never a coat of polyurethane put on them.


----------



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks. I used an orbital sander for the main part of the step which was a bit of a nightmare since they are slightly curved since they are so old.

I used a square palm sander for the corners and a .... "mouse" I think it's called? A palm sander that's shaped like an arrow for the smaller areas.

In between the rails I did by hand w/ one of those sanding sponges w/ new sandpaper wrapped around it.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks for the info, that'll help a lot. I bet it's a relief to be finished with that project!

Barb


----------



## JohnCleveland (Feb 12, 2010)

New member here. Thought I'd post a Photoshop mock-up of my makeover plans for the old house I just moved into. Doing it in Victorian/steampunk style.


----------



## Sheila4467 (Nov 5, 2009)

CoconutPete,
Your floors look OUTSTANDING!:thumbsup::thumbup:

You did a wonderful job, the entire room looks like new.

Congratulations!


----------



## roccoa (Feb 16, 2010)

*my kitchen*

Almost Finished just need one more coat of paint 
all cherry cabinets hand made travertine floors and LOTS od can lights =)

www.sup-remodeling.com


----------



## GreginAlaska (Nov 8, 2009)

That's awesome roccoa!


----------



## Sheila4467 (Nov 5, 2009)

roccoa,

That is one ourstanding show of workmanship! GORGEOUS!

The style is wonderful, the color of those cabinets is fantastic, and the layout is just perfect. 

I especially like those lights over the island! So Classy.

It sure doesn't get much better than this one.

Congratulations on a Perfect job.


----------



## MisterPG (Nov 25, 2009)

*My Ensuite Shower*

"Somewhere", I have pictures of the earlier stages of this shower I'm building from scratch (in my new home). This was my first attempt at building a shower... in fact, my first attempt at tiling as well.

Here, I have taped off sections of the tumbled stone tile and started to grout it using epoxy grout.


----------



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

Killer hat dude!


----------



## MisterPG (Nov 25, 2009)

yeah, ummm..thanks.. haha. It was my first time working with epoxy grout and I wasn't sure how messy it would be, so I grabbed one of those freebie hotel shower caps to save my hair.... NOT RECOMMENDED! After working up a sweat for over an hour, it was like a sauna under there! Next time I'll just use a painters rag or a welding beanie.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

This is a safety gate I made to keep the toddlers from tumbling down the deck stairs. It's made from some Cedar I had left-over from another project I finished last summer - replacing the columns on the front porch. 

I looked, off-and-on, for a couple of months online for plans to build a gate, but couldn't find anything. So I gathered all the pieces of wood that I had and made it as I went along. 

From the other side, the braces and screws are visible. I used stainless steel screws and (galvanized?) corner braces. The way it's screwed together, I'm not sure that it needed the braces, but they're on there anyway.

The edges of each board are rounded off with a router. Every board is sanded smooth so there won't be any splinters in anyone's tiny hands and fingers.









Here is the one it replaced. I tried for 2 summers to find a taller, stronger gate that the kids couldn't climb over. The ones I found were all intended for indoor use, like this one, which only lasted a couple summers... and needed to be repaired again.









Barb


----------



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

This is the only picture I have of the back of the house before I started.











Here we go ......


----------



## GreginAlaska (Nov 8, 2009)

Got the monolithic dome roof on.


----------



## Sheila4467 (Nov 5, 2009)

Simply unbelieveable! That is more than words can express!

Gorgeous!


----------



## GreginAlaska (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks Sheila!


----------



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

As Rob & Big would say "[email protected] SON"! Impressive!


----------



## shumakerscott (Jan 11, 2008)

*2nd floor?*

Greg is there going to be a 2nd floor? Cool project. dorf dude...


----------



## shumakerscott (Jan 11, 2008)

*My house*

Here is a before and after of my last 2 years. dorf dude...


----------



## cocobolo (Dec 16, 2008)

Shu: Now you've gone and lost that lovely open air feeling! :whistling2:


----------



## shumakerscott (Jan 11, 2008)

cocobolo said:


> Shu: Now you've gone and lost that lovely open air feeling! :whistling2:


But it is dry inside now! A little further every day. dorf dude...


----------



## GreginAlaska (Nov 8, 2009)

CoconutPete said:


> As Rob & Big would say "[email protected] SON"! Impressive!


Thanks. That thing started out as a reasonable single story about 1700 to 1800 sq feet house...then the designer started talking to my wife. heh



shumakerscott said:


> Greg is there going to be a 2nd floor? Cool project. dorf dude...


Thanks

We will have a three story tower but the rest is one level.


----------



## Sheila4467 (Nov 5, 2009)

Dorf dude,

Fantastic! Wonderful Job, and looks Great!

Congratulations!


----------



## GreginAlaska (Nov 8, 2009)

After about 1000 pounds of some sort of plaster to fill the holes, a couple thousand pounds of plaster of paris to make it less wavy and 1700 pounds of popcorn ceiling texture (along with 90 gallons of paint) we got the roof to look somewhat better.


----------



## Sheila4467 (Nov 5, 2009)

That is so perfect, and nice and bright too!

I would just love a room like that one.

I'm green with envy..............


----------



## MisterPG (Nov 25, 2009)

*Some more of the shower*

Just a few more pics once the epoxy grout had cured and I started experimenting with different shower head configurations. I had also started the glass block on top of the pony walls here.


----------



## Sheila4467 (Nov 5, 2009)

Oh my goodness, that is Gorgeous! I love every inch of it.


----------



## MisterPG (Nov 25, 2009)

Thanks, Sheila! I'm pretty pleased with the way it's turned out.


----------



## Sheila4467 (Nov 5, 2009)

It's not often that I see a project that is EVERYTHING I like, and yours is that one in a million. I love the tile colors and distribution of them, that wonderful tile design, the shower heads are to die for, and to top it off, that "over the top" glass block wall.
It can not possibly get any better than this.

One day I may have something just like yours. (I pray)

Beautiful job too.


----------



## MisterPG (Nov 25, 2009)

*Final pics of the shower..*

Well, Sheila... I do believe I'm blushing here. HAHA! Thanks for the kudos! Well, here are the 3 remaining shots I have. I *was* originally going to leave the walk-in opening door-less, but I decided to put one on for a couple of reasons...

Yes, there was a little splashing outside the dam, but not too bad.. I could have lived with it. The main reason I put one up is, as the bathroom is such a large room, there is a lot of convection airflow happening when the shower gets going, and the cold air coming in the door opening was completely ruining the experience. So... I shopped around and picked up the door & hardware for about $415'ish, taxes included. It pays to shop around, as other quotes were 4x that!

So the finished product has a footprint of approx 6 1/2 feet deep x 4 1/2 feet wide, with 4 1/2 foot high pony walls, topped by an additional 2 feet (three x 8" high) of glass block in a room with 9 foot ceilings. The 10mm thick glass door is 24" x 48" held on with these, but in Brushed Nickel... http://crlaurence.ca/productimages/P/P1N037PN_13268.gif

Also, you'll see a piece of dark grey PVC pipe hanging down from one of the fittings as an experimental body spray...

Anyway, I hope everyone like the (almost) finished product here 

PS - the last picture I took from up on a ladder.


----------



## Sheila4467 (Nov 5, 2009)

The door is perfect, and it's great that you took care of it now and not wait until your fed up with the cold air. It always pays to get it done when you get a great idea like that. The pvc is really neet, make sure you let me know how it does. And now that the glass walls are done, I can't believe it! I didn't even know they had the rounded ends like that for anyone other than a commercial builder. They are even more beautiful.
I have dreamed of using them for years. 
I found a shower room in a magazine years ago, and it had a Huge curved glass wall around it, and I fell in love. Needless to say it was one of those things that just won't leave me alone, but I will have it one day.

You should be so proud, it's simply wonderful. 

Thank you for the additional photos, Beautiful!


----------



## syndicate1 (Jun 22, 2010)

MisterPG said:


> Well, Sheila... I do believe I'm blushing here. HAHA! Thanks for the kudos! Well, here are the 3 remaining shots I have. I *was* originally going to leave the walk-in opening door-less, but I decided to put one on for a couple of reasons...
> 
> Yes, there was a little splashing outside the dam, but not too bad.. I could have lived with it. The main reason I put one up is, as the bathroom is such a large room, there is a lot of convection airflow happening when the shower gets going, and the cold air coming in the door opening was completely ruining the experience. So... I shopped around and picked up the door & hardware for about $415'ish, taxes included. It pays to shop around, as other quotes were 4x that!
> 
> ...



Beautiful shower and a job well done.....I do have one question for you though, why make the door so skinny? I ask because if you have to sell in the future, you are limiting your buying demographics


----------



## HotMum (Jul 12, 2010)

*my bathroom*

my bathroom.


----------



## DMDz (Aug 31, 2009)

*Mine is just 3D*

As I just make the design and floor plans - but just finished this one











And


----------



## 1910NE (Sep 5, 2010)

*My old house*

No one picture would do this project justice. Been working on it since I bought it at the end of March. Contracted the roof, exterior paint, Chimney re pointing, and some plumbing and electrical emergencies. Doing the rest myself.

Tearing out the first floor Bathroom last April.









Removing soggy and crumbling plaster









Gnarly old plumbing in the upstairs bathroom









Choosing tile patterns for the upstairs bathroom









Re pointing the brick foundation









A work in progress...feel free to read about it here.
http://myoldhouse-jonas.blogspot.com/


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Wow! You've been busy. I love the pattern in the floor tile. Was that your final choice? It looks classy and simple. Not like something you'd get tired of in 5 years.

I'm looking forward to seeing what all of these rooms look like when they're done.

Keep us posted!

Barb


----------



## JAKESCHS (May 2, 2009)

*Bookcases & Mantel*

This is my last project.
Bookcases and the double Mantel with Equipment box.
You can see more of my work at
http://jakeschs.com/default.aspx


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Beautiful work! 

Did you cut the mouldings yourself?


----------



## cocobolo (Dec 16, 2008)

That is very nicely done indeed. Do you mind if I ask how long the project took?


----------



## JAKESCHS (May 2, 2009)

Thank you guys. :thumbsup:
Framing, wiring, sheetrock work and building it took me 5 days.
It could be faster but I had to do some changes to my plan after customer decided that he wanted to have equipment bellow the TV.
The first plane was to have DVR and Receiver in left bookcase where the drawers would either flip up for remote reception or wouldn’t be there at all.
Here is a little option drawing I did for them.


----------



## cocobolo (Dec 16, 2008)

It could be _faster_???

Whooo, 5 days is very fast for all that work. I can imagine the customer must be pretty pleased. :thumbsup:


----------



## JAKESCHS (May 2, 2009)

Yes he is.
I worked at least 10 hours every day though.:laughing:
I built it in his Garage. Right before they moved in.

Here is link to what he wrote on my testimonial form.
His is the 2nd. from top.

http://jakeschs.com/testimony.aspx


----------



## cocobolo (Dec 16, 2008)

Now I'm even more impressed...if that's possible. Well done. :thumbsup:


----------



## JAKESCHS (May 2, 2009)

*gma2rjc *
I apologize I forgot to answer your question earlier.
Yes I did make everything except for Crown and Basecap nosing.
I usually make my face frames and nosing out of Poplar wood but because of budget I decided I can save time on routing and sanding by just buying Poplar Basecap.
All the keys, capitals and legs are routed with just 45* bit to keep it simpler and match the design they choose from my website:
http://jakeschs.com/default.aspx

On the doors I used custom wide profile bit.
Once again I kept doors simple because of budget but that is something that can be easily upgraded in future as I already know they want me back for more stuff. 

*Cocobolo*
Yes it is possible but not as much fun as building it in the shop.
Building it there mainly helped me with all the framing, wiring and the built-in box for electronic equipment.
I hate when you build something then you go install it and there is something in the way and you have to go back and make changes.
This way I could make everything fit perfect and use every 0.16".

First plan was to make it as a whole wall but then we changed it and spaced bookcases 17" away from the fireplace so that the fireplace doesn’t just blend in but stays the focal point.


----------



## ngflor (Nov 11, 2010)

Some great efforts here! lots of inspirational ideas


----------



## Daddyshammer (Jul 22, 2009)

So far I am painting the guest bathroom with a nautical theme. Surfer wave blue. Hopefully it will go on nicely. New cabinetry, shelving and toilet top. The one on it now is plastic, lol!


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

JAKESCHS said:


> Yes he is.
> I worked at least 10 hours every day though.:laughing:
> I built it in his Garage. Right before they moved in.
> 
> ...


 Old post I know but the walls in that testimonial picture are still unfinished and not a very good testimonial IMO. I would think about posting that picture with the final coat of paint rather than sanded and primed patches.


----------



## Daddyshammer (Jul 22, 2009)

So here is the finished product. I really like the way it turned out, and so does my wife


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

You try and do your next project, making everything verticle, rather than horizontal.

How do you keep the water in the traps? :laughing:

Just kiddin', nice job! :yes:


----------



## dpach (May 12, 2009)

Two and a half years, new shingles, eaves, siding, soffits, facia, shrubs gone, new front entrance and deck, both front and rear exterior lighting, new triple pane with all the toys windows (not in the pics), weeping system under rear deck with sump (low spot in the yard), 7 yards of pea gravel around the house, and just finishing the rear cedar deck (waiting for it to dry after rain so we can start staining).

I think I need a holiday! lol!!


----------



## ghostlyvision (May 11, 2011)

Over the not-quite two years we've owned this house, we had:

the back patio structure replaced -before









After









Had the wood deck on the left taken out and replaced with concrete










Had the other wood deck removed









and the area sodded (before I got that brick path out of there)










We built a boulder out of broken bricks and concrete from the former path around wood deck










Had the pony wall between kitchen/dining removed, and the half facing living room built up and made into an arched wall to separate the rooms



















Numerous other smaller projects (I painted the entire interior, had garage interior finished, french drains installed, house levelled, etc.) that I probably have pics of somewhere but there are enough pics in this post right now. Been a busy 2 years but I think most of the major projects are done. For a while, anyhow.


----------



## garrettstump (Aug 31, 2011)

I bought this as my wife and I's first house and I have began gutting the whole house and will soon begin renovations. Also ive never done anything like this before so ive got many books and a great father inlaw


----------



## cocobolo (Dec 16, 2008)

*Just a simple bed*

Made this from various bits and pieces of wood given to me by a friend.


----------

